# light suggestion



## coool_brain (Jul 4, 2010)

Tank dimension L X W X H* = 18" X 15" X 18"*

Tank height is the problem for me. I am not sure which bulb is good for light penetration.
Another question is that what is important for a bulb? Wattage or color temperature(K). What is this degree Kelvin thing to the plants.

Presently I am using CFL 15W which says 6500K. I am planning to install 2 CFLs 25 watt each for my tank, but I am worried about 6500K. I heard about people using 10000K.

Hope you guys understand my question.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

PM me and I will be able to send you some info on lighting.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

6500k for plants. 10000k for reef/coral.

Is this a 10g tank? I would think that 2 CFLs would be more than adequate for most plants.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I use the 6500K and 10000K for my planted tanks. My plants do very well.


----------



## coool_brain (Jul 4, 2010)

its 20 g tall. 2 CFLs = 50 W = 2.5 wpg. ithinkk that''s acceptable. correct me if i am wrong......


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would be happy with that.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Just sent you some info on Lighting through PM. No pictures would go through. This should help you out.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

That sounds good if you are going to have co2 injection. If not I think it's high, you'll have algae problems. 

I have a temporary 15 gallon tank set up with just a 15W 6500k bulb for two months now. Of course there are only a few plants I can grow but the tank looks much nicer than I would have thought.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Algea growth will depend on how many plants are in the tank and how long the light is on.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Algea growth will depend on how many plants are in the tank and how long the light is on.


True, higher light low tech tanks can work. What substrate do you have?


----------

